# Practical Reptile Keeping-opinions?



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Now that it's had time to settle into the groove, what do you think of the mag? :hmm:

I like it because of the wide range of topics & animals it covers. 
Surprised there isn't a classifieds section at the back though (not yet anyway:whistling2


----------



## vipera (May 28, 2007)

andy2086 said:


> Now that it's had time to settle into the groove, what do you think of the mag? :hmm:
> 
> I like it because of the wide range of topics & animals it covers.
> Surprised there isn't a classifieds section at the back though (not yet anyway:whistling2


agreed, a free classifieds section would increase sales no end.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I enjoy having something reptile related to read, I may not always be interested in certain things and others can be basic, but overall I've learnt a fair bit and it covers a wide variety of species so far. I do enjoy the 2-5 minuets spent breezing through the crosswords.:2thumb: Over all, :no1:


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

vipera said:


> agreed, a free classifieds section would increase sales no end.



I suspect a "free classifieds section" would severely affect the revenue from advertisers, a key revenue source for the magazine.

Personally I don't think a classifieds section is a good idea, especially as it will add a large number of pages to the back of the magazine, which in turn will increase the cost to the buyer.

On line classified boards like this one will get more traffic, and are easier to update when the item is sold.


I like the magazine, but may be a little biased...

Andy


----------



## stelibertine (Mar 12, 2009)

It's a cool mag, I like the section where you can submit your own pics


----------



## Mikeysm (Sep 26, 2009)

Classifieds = Less articles to read! Or more pages which would be more expensive


----------



## knotty (Oct 21, 2009)

Being an editor of a monthly magazine it's the classified section that always causes the biggest headache.Inevitably by the time the mag comes out people have sold their item elsewhere, on a forum or freeads site.
I say keep it as it is. The balance is about right, Andy excellent detailed article again this month :2thumb:


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

knotty said:


> Andy excellent detailed article again this month :2thumb:



Cheers mate, the second part is in next months magazine.

Andy


----------



## knotty (Oct 21, 2009)

GlasgowGecko said:


> Cheers mate, the second part is in next months magazine.
> 
> Andy


I look forward to reading it mate.


----------



## kayskritters (Feb 16, 2009)

Yea we all just come here for classifieds anyway! I like it, although it can be a bit basic sometimes. Yet that could be good if you know nothing about the rep featured. I subscribed because theres not many rep mags available in uk shops rather than online. I need the first ever issue though because I think I missed it?!


----------



## mattsdragons (Jul 6, 2009)

i like the mag, i got my pic in the feb issue (page 61, top row, middle not that i remembered that:lol2

good range of info and very reliable infomation:no1:


----------



## Wills (Sep 10, 2009)

if im honest its a good rate to advertise with but at the same time i feel its to much and not enough content imo be nice to be much more content


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Think it's a real good mag. Enjoy having a good ole' read of stuff, you might learn something aswell :2thumb:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

mattsdragons said:


> i like the mag, *i got my pic in the feb issue* (page 61, top row, middle not that i remembered that:lol2
> 
> good range of info and very reliable infomation:no1:


I've sent a few of my boa in, hopefully one will be printed! :2thumb:


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

I love it! Have a hard time sourcing one though, right bummer!! Got one Q though, how come they are coming out a month ahead...like ill buy the jan one in dec, the feb on in jan and so on?? xx


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeah it's not a bad read TBH, can't moan as i got my Picture in there in Feb's issue too, i think it was the only tokay in this issue too :2thumb:


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes it's ok. Nice to have a mag for our hobby. Some of the articles are a bit basic but they have to cater for everyone I suppose - it's just that the only ppl who are likely to buy it are already herp enthusiasts who are likely to be fairly knowledgable anyway.
The one thing I would like to see in it is a letters or comment page. I have disagreed with, or wanted to add something pertinent to, just a couple of articles and there is no way to do this. For instance there was a recent article that was about saving money by buying second hand vivs. It did state that the viv should be disinfected before use and sealed in case of mites (was this written by a snake keeper?) but there was no indication that disinfectants would not kill crypto or nematode ova. It would have been useful for ppl if there was a letters page to raise these sort of points. Just my two pennyworth


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

jools said:


> Yes it's ok. Nice to have a mag for our hobby. Some of the articles are a bit basic but they have to cater for everyone I suppose - it's just that the only ppl who are likely to buy it are already herp enthusiasts who are likely to be fairly knowledgable anyway.
> The one thing I would like to see in it is a letters or comment page. I have disagreed with, or wanted to add something pertinent to, just a couple of articles and there is no way to do this. For instance there was a recent article that was about saving money by buying second hand vivs. It did state that the viv should be disinfected before use and sealed in case of mites (was this written by a snake keeper?) but there was no indication that disinfectants would not kill crypto or nematode ova. It would have been useful for ppl if there was a letters page to raise these sort of points. Just my two pennyworth



I actually think this is a really good idea, but I guess the number of replies published would have to be limited. Perhaps a double spread with four or five short replies would work though.

Unfortunately with all articles published it will only ever be the opinion of the author, and there will always be things that some don't agree with. Personally I have seen quite a few things that I consider to be questionable advice (in my opinion) but I dare say others have seen things in my articles they also consider questionable.

Andy


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

kayskritters said:


> Yea we all just come here for classifieds anyway! I like it, although it can be a bit basic sometimes. Yet that could be good if you know nothing about the rep featured. I subscribed because theres not many rep mags available in uk shops rather than online. I need the first ever issue though because I think I missed it?!


its true that sometimes articles are what youd call 'basic' but then ask yourself what else there is to say if you were trying to write an article on it? it isnt easy.
just look at the amount of stuff you have learnt since when you first started as well- you take it for granted now. you should be proud of yourself to be in the position where you can skip through articles like this feeling like you already know a lot of it. but at the same time theres still 'basic' articles on other stuff i wouldnt mind betting you dont know all about, but probably cant be arsed to read :lol2: that applies to myself as well btw.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

I get it sometimes if im in the shop, but not really that impressed with it tbh, i get my local shop to order in reptilia magazine, yeah its not monthly but the articles are far better

Reptilia - The European Herp Magazine


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

Cheeky-x said:


> I love it! Have a hard time sourcing one though, right bummer!! Got one Q though, how come they are coming out a month ahead...like ill buy the jan one in dec, the feb on in jan and so on?? xx


you arent buying them a month ahead. the one titled 'january' is the december one in a way. the month on the cover if the month it finishes in. 


whsmith always have them in my experience and really impressively, even down here, at the tip of west cornwall, it actually comes out on the exact day it 

says it will!

i personally disagree about reptilia. it gives the impression of being a more 'serious' type of magazine by using quite a scientific sort of writing format and by listing refernces after articles to make them more credible (not that anyone in reality is remotely interested in following these up), but really the content isnt that much mroe detailed. articles can actually give you very little real information, and ive read some stuff as well which is just downright wrong. i also think that the majority of people would find it tough to get through/boring due to the pseudo-scientific format. subjects arent that great a lot of the time...a bit dull overall.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

i think its a great magazine, some articles are on subjects i would not normaly read but they are still intresting to read. overall it is a very intresting read.


----------



## hephev (Jan 12, 2010)

We buy the mag and have re-read and thumbed back through them so are handy in this respect as we have come across different rep-related issues/added to our collection etc.
I agree that there should be a letters page as I wanted to comment on an article that told us we shouldn't refer to our reps as pets and that we should only want to look at them and see them as some kind of project! I personally love my reps as I do my furries and don't see why I should be told by someone else how I should think of my own animals and why I should have them. As long as they are kept well and are healthy then it's non of their buisness if I refer to myself as having a pet type relationship with my snakes and lizards in stead of having just a scientific interest.
As for some of it being basic, I actually think that some of it has the other problem. On the questions page it usually takes a whole page of complicated issues and stuff before you find an answer to the question asked. Having said all that i do enjoy reading it and will keep buying it so cheers!


----------

